# PCE FWS 20 com UV e radaiação solar



## Estação SP (4 Jul 2013 às 13:52)

Boas tardes.

Pessoal que tem as pce fws 20 com o sensor de Uv e e de radiação solar, adem de experimentar a tirar o vidro acrílico que protege os sensores a ver como serão os dados dos tais sensores, estive a pensar e pode ser o próprio vidro acrílico que esteja a fazer influencias nas leituras.
Depois coloquem aqui os resultados

Nota: mas tirem o vidro de acrílico de preferência num dia em que tenham certezas que não chove.

Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2013 às 14:12)

A PCE-FWS20 em si não tem sensor nem de UV nem de radiação solar. A célula solar serve apenas para carregar as pilhas do transmissor durante o dia, e a sua eficiência é má. O gráfico que vês no Cumulus (que podes confundir com uma medida da radiação) é a radiação solar teórica, baseada na tua localização e altitude.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jul 2013 às 14:40)

o painel solar da minha tem sido bastante bom, já a tenho há 1 ano e meio e ainda não precisei trocar as pilhas


----------



## Estação SP (4 Jul 2013 às 21:20)

Mas as Fine Offset têm o sensor de UV e de radiação e o sensor uv costuma ter picos.
E pode ser o vidro acrílico que esteja a causar essas anomalias.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Jul 2013 às 22:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o painel solar da minha tem sido bastante bom, já a tenho há 1 ano e meio e ainda não precisei trocar as pilhas



Eu medi o possivel carregamento desse painel, nem valores dava, talvez já queimado
Então retirei-o, e meti as pilhas de litio que não admitem carregamentos, já quase a fazerem 3 anos


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

Não encontrei o tópico dedicado à PCE em geral por isso deixo aqui a pergunta.

Alguém experimentou pintar o RS original dela para ver se resolvia o problema?


----------

